# 1972 Water Heater



## snackdog (Oct 25, 2021)

My home has what appears to be a 66 gal American Appliance Corp "66AMG" electric water heater installed in 1972, the year the house was built. This unit only services a single downstairs bathroom with a sink and shower which is rarely used. The size suggests to me it also heated water for an outdoor in-ground jacuzzi (removed before I bought the house). The unit works fine and doesn't leak, however it has no drain pan and no floor drain (!).

Concerns - 
1) failure and leak. I imagine this unit was serviced well and was possibly only turned on during summers but that's just a guess. I could turn it off as well and probably should as it is huge capacity.
2) oversize capacity is not very smart.
3) I don't know how to find an anode for replacement - any suggestions?

Options
1) do nothing and see how we go. I have leak detectors installed.
2) replace with a smaller capacity unit, like 30 gallons
3) try to plumb the bathroom into the other hot water heater, which may not be difficult as there is a bathroom above the one in question

What are your suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Just plumb it into the other heater and save about 500 a year on your electrical bill
and put that heater to sleep.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@Debo22 

Does this look up to code to you?


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I feel opies name is insensitive


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> @Debo22
> 
> Does this look up to code to you?


Definitely not to code. I do like that first generation earthquake strap


----------

